# Trying to find a quote



## slarabee (Jun 4, 2011)

I heard a quote I am trying to find for use in one of my stories;

[FONT=&quot]Someone said something along the lines that in this world of lightening fast communications, cell phone cameras, mass data storage etc… the only privacy a man has left are the thoughts in his head.

Any help finding the quote would be most appreciated. I am not sure if it was in a book or movie. Like a needle in a haystack I know...

TIA
[/FONT]


----------



## The Backward OX (Jun 4, 2011)

Why not try googling some or all of what you’ve told us? Preface your search term with ‘quote’ or ‘quotation’ or use double quotation marks (“…”) around your search term.


----------



## MJ Preston (Jun 4, 2011)

I just Googled it. No luck!


----------



## slarabee (Jun 5, 2011)

@ A Backward Ox

Yeah I googled it every which way I could think of and being that I am a Network Engineer I am pretty good at finding the data I need. This one has me stumped. I am just hoping someone here has heard or read the quote and knows the source.


----------



## SeverinR (Jun 6, 2011)

This is a tough one.
I googled some of my sayings, (To all the bacon I have loved before...)and (it)they are listed.
If its on the web, it should pop with the right search.


----------



## WolfieReveles (Jun 11, 2011)

I ran into this problem once with a quote. I can't remember who said it or what quote it was but I remember how I solved the conundrum. It turned out the man who said it was an Italian director and the quote I had been desperately looking for was simply a free translation of the Italian quote. Perhaps your quote is not originally in English: the official translation might use other words than the ones you heard.


----------

